# Fully rebuilt TS400 hard to start and dies as soon you let off throttle.



## Burr (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a ts400 that was bought used and at the time of purchase was running, it sat for awhile and i had troubles starting so i ended up rebuilding the carb and got it to start but it wouldnt idle so i dug further and found it needed new bearings and seals on the crank and that there was very minor scarring on the piston and cylinder so i replaced all of them with new parts and gaskets as well as the clutch and belt and carburetor and spark plug and decompression valve and all 3 air filters and fuel filter with new lines and a new starter paw. all with brand new parts, i adjusted the carb to one turn off base and have good 50:1 mix fuel that is efficiently being pulled into the cylinder as the plug is usually wet after several no start pulls. i poured a small amount of oil in the spark plug hole prior to first start up to help the rings seat, verified the tank vent was functional and that it is sparking. i have not yet run a compression check but like i said everything is brand new. now it will start up quickly one time within a couple pulls and run as long as i keep the choke open and the throttle depressed at any amount but as soon as i close the choke or release the gas it stalls and dies, like immediately as you let go. im at a loss as ive been making carb adjustments and ripping the pull cord for two days now and nothings changed.


----------



## Burr (Apr 23, 2018)

bump.


----------

